# Black hunt coat. Shires or Mears?



## cheviot (15 July 2016)

Good day all.

I'm going to be buying a new black melton hunt coat and I like the offerings from both Shires and Mears. Has anyone any personal recommendations between the two?


----------



## spacefaer (16 July 2016)

I'd try them both on - see which fits you better. They're both good makes.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (24 July 2016)

Mears I prefer, but would second above. Try them both on and see.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (25 July 2016)

I would say Mears personally. They are a better fit and quality I think.


----------



## Isbister (6 December 2016)

Perhaps too late for advice now, but I would say Mears, but get one in cavalry twill rather than melton. Cavalry twill is superior in every way - more resistant to wet, warmer, wears well, easier to clean, looks better. From time to time if really muddy, I have just hung mine up outside and hosed/scraped it down, then hung up to dry over the Aga and brushed vigorously when dry. Brutal treatment, but no apparent ill-effects. Dry-clean at the end of the season.


----------

